# A Definition of "Reformed" I've Not Heard Before



## Southern Presbyterian (May 13, 2008)

One of the men in our church was relating a conversation he had with a co-worker when he was inviting his friend to our church. (The name of our church is Providence Reformed Presbyterian Church.) This guy (who turns out to be marginally PCUSA) says that he didn't know if he would want to visit a _Reformed_ Presbyterian church because _reformed_ means that "one can believe whatever they desire and therefore had no standards to guide ones life by"[a paraphrase of what he said].

When we were deciding on names for our church we chose to put _Reformed_ in the name specifically because we felt it would tell folks something about what we believe. Were we wrong? Has anyone else run into this or a similar understanding of the word _Reformed_?


----------



## Ivan (May 13, 2008)

I've never heard anyone ever give a definition of Reformed like that. People believe what they want to believe about a name (or any word for that matter). The fellow in question has apparently received some very bad information or he has a vivid imagination.


----------



## Virginia Marine (May 13, 2008)

I found a great (but LONG) definition of "refomed" from a Professor Byron Curtis, a professor at Geneva College. He breaks the definition into four parts. To be Reformed is: 

*To confess the consensus of the five first centuries of the church: *
Classic theism: One omnipotent, benevolent God, distinct from creation. 
Nicene and Chalcedonian Trinitarianism: one God in three eternally existent persons, equal in power and glory. 
Christ, the God-Man, the one mediator between God & the human race, incarnate, crucified, resurrected, ascended, & coming again. 
Humanity created in the image of God, yet tragically fallen & profoundly in need of restoration to God through Christ. 
The Visible Church: the community of the redeemed, indwelt y the Holy Spirit; the mystical body of Christ on earth. 
The one, holy, catholic, and apostolic church. 
The Sacraments: visible signs and seals of the grace of God, ministering Christ’s love to us in our deep need. 
The Christian life: characterized by the prime theological virtues of faith, hope, and love.
It would be correct to say that this is a statement of the Protestant faith more than it is a statement of the Reformed faith. From this list we see that Reformed Christians adhere to all the foundational beliefs taught in the Bible. These beliefs were the foundation of the early church and are based on the teachings of the Bible as interpreted by the apostles and early church fathers. Many of these beliefs were changed or lost as the Catholic Church grew in power and authority from the fifth century onwards. Throughout history there were pockets of non-Catholic believers who held to many or all of these points of doctrine, but they were largely lost until the time of the Reformation. 

*To confess the four solas: *
The authority of Scripture: sola scriptura (Scripture alone) 
the basis of salvation: Sola Gratia (Grace alone) 
the means of salvation: Sola Fide (Faith alone) 
the merit of salvation: Solus Christus (Christ alone)
Again, these form the basis for Protestantism as much as they do for the Reformed tradition. These are the principles that drove the Protestant Reformation of the 16th century and separated it from the Roman Catholic Church. These four points of doctrine are based entirely on the Bible and were the theological driving force behind the newly formed Protestant movement. 

*To confess the distinctives of the Reformed faith: *
In salvation: monergism not synergism. God alone saves. Such monergism implies T.U.L.I.P., the Five Points of Calvinism from the Synod of Dordt: 
T = Total Depravity U = Unconditional Election L = Limited Atonement, or, better, Particular Redemption I = Irresistible Grace P = perseverance and Preservation of the Saints 
These five distinct points of doctrine are also known as the five points of Calvinism as they were first articulated by John Calvin after the Reformation was in full-swing. They are based entirely on the Bible. When people speak of being Reformed these five points of doctrine are most often what they are referring to. Most evangelical (non-Reformed) churches do not hold to all of these points. Some hold to two or three (and occasionally even four), but most reject them in favor of Arminian theology. For a more in-depth look at what constitutes Reformed vs Arminian theology, see my four part article which begins here. 

_*Other Reformed Distinctives:*_ 
Professor Curtis goes on to list other points of doctrine he believes are Reformed distinctives. They include: The Regulative Principle of Worship, Covenant theology and Life is religion (Christians have neither jobs nor careers; they have vocations (callings)). I would not consider adherence to these principles necessary to consider oneself Reformed and I suspect the majority of Reformed Christians would agree with me. 

Finally: in everything, Soli Deo Gloria - to God alone be the glory in all things. 
This is, once more, something all Christians would claim, either explicitly or implicitly. In all areas of life we are to give glory to God. 

SO, in short PROCLAIM that you are REFORMED...


----------



## fredtgreco (May 13, 2008)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> One of the men in our church was relating a conversation he had with a co-worker when he was inviting his friend to our church. (The name of our church is Providence Reformed Presbyterian Church.) This guy (who turns out to be marginally PCUSA) says that he didn't know if he would want to visit a _Reformed_ Presbyterian church because _reformed_ means that "one can believe whatever they desire and therefore had no standards to guide ones life by"[a paraphrase of what he said].
> 
> When we were deciding on names for our church we chose to put _Reformed_ in the name specifically because we felt it would tell folks something about what we believe. Were we wrong? Has anyone else run into this or a similar understanding of the word _Reformed_?



James,

This man might have "Reformed Christianity" confused with "Reformed Judaism." In the latter case, "Reformed" means exactly what he said.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (May 13, 2008)

fredtgreco said:


> Southern Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > One of the men in our church was relating a conversation he had with a co-worker when he was inviting his friend to our church. (The name of our church is Providence Reformed Presbyterian Church.) This guy (who turns out to be marginally PCUSA) says that he didn't know if he would want to visit a _Reformed_ Presbyterian church because _reformed_ means that "one can believe whatever they desire and therefore had no standards to guide ones life by"[a paraphrase of what he said].
> ...



 I had thought that perhaps this was the case. Perhaps this is a comment on our "global civilization" or "national identity" because Southwest VA is not known for its dominate Jewish culture.


----------



## Grymir (May 13, 2008)

Hi Southern! In your OP, you did say the guy was PCUSA. Maybe his experience with a PCUSA church lead him to that, because that sounds so much like the experiential teachings in the church.


----------



## Theogenes (May 13, 2008)

How about BIBLICAL!
Didn't Spurgeon say that (as well as B.B. Warfield)?
Jim


----------



## Thomas2007 (May 13, 2008)

When I was a baptist and began learning about Calvinism and the "Reformed" faith - I had a presuppositional definition of "reformed" similar to what this man said. Reformed was a synonym for liberal. I didn't know "conservative" Presbyterians existed - I presumed all Presbyterians were "reformed," hence all "reformed" were liberal.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (May 13, 2008)

How about: What the Reformed and Presbyterian Churches confess in the Heidelberg Catechism, Belgic Confession, Canons of Dort, and in the Westminster Standards?


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (May 13, 2008)

Thomas2007 said:


> When I was a baptist and began learning about Calvinism and the "Reformed" faith - I had a presuppositional definition of "reformed" similar to what this man said. Reformed was a synonym for liberal. I didn't know "conservative" Presbyterians existed - I presumed all Presbyterians were "reformed," hence all "reformed" were liberal.



As a Baptist, I had similar misgivings, but they focused on the word Presbyterian rather than reformed.


----------



## DMcFadden (May 13, 2008)

Thomas2007 said:


> When I was a baptist and began learning about Calvinism and the "Reformed" faith - I had a presuppositional definition of "reformed" similar to what this man said. Reformed was a synonym for liberal. I didn't know "conservative" Presbyterians existed - I presumed all Presbyterians were "reformed," hence all "reformed" were liberal.



I like the explanation that he probably is confusing Reformed Judaism with Reformed Protestantism. However, there is another possibility. Some of the more liberal "Reformed" denominations are anything but conservative and do permit you to "believe" just about anything. Certainly not any of you all here on PB!


----------

